# Lionel TW question



## clayman (Dec 17, 2011)

I just picked up a Lionel TW transformer. Good shape, clean, missing one terminal post, I can deal with it. 

I am stumped on one issue however. The reverse circuit is not cooperating. When I move the handle to break the circuit and reverse direction, the train stops and that is it. Moving back to the neutral position results in the train moving forward. What am I missing?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There were two versions of the TW, one of them changed the wiring a little. Here's the original Lionel TW Service Manual, and here's the Lionel TW '54 Supplement. Trace the wiring and you should be able to figure out what is going on.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The TW is an odd design in that the U terminal wires to the center rail and the A terminal is the common to the outside rail. That is opposite the way most other Lionel transformers from that era are wired. The 1954 version omits the B terminal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 1033 is another transformer that's wired "upside down".


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Sounds like the reverse unit is locked in 'forward'. Switch the e-unit on, and the loco will cycle forward-neutral-reverse-neutral-forward, etc. You will need to move the direction handle over, and release it, to cycle the reverse unit one cycle.

Larry


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep, that is the more obvious possibility. If the reverse button is cutting power to the track then the problem is with the locomotive.


----------

